# Headin to "S" Fest tomorrow in WI



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Will head to "S" fest tomorrow in Janesville WI. Hope to find some good buys as there
will be plenty of tables with Flyer Goodies there. Looking to get a #50 School made by
A/F in the 50's. What's one worth now rated "Very Good"? Will take some pictures of the
event to post next week. There should be some nice Flyer running layouts there. BTW
John Heck will be putting on a clinic at 8:30 tomorrow evening on "American Flyer Engine
Repair". Hope to attend. This is one of the many Clinics/Seminairs that will be given.
Larry


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Don't forget to fill your pockets up with the green stuff. 

Have fun.


----------



## Strummer (Jan 6, 2013)

Am looking forward to seeing your photos.

Mark in Oregon


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Greenbergs puts the #50 @ $60 in VG condition...good luck.

Dave


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

My Greenberg is slightly older but prices it $90-$208 (Good to Excellent Condition). Met John Heck at York...very nice man, also has lots of nice Flyer stuff. Feeling jealous I can't go, but my pockets are empty anyway. Look forward to photos. Good Luck!!


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

OK; made it back; safe and sound. Had a very nice time (spent too much $$ though). Always so nice to be around Flyer people. Very nice show, lots of nice Flyer pieces and parts. Will show more pictures as time goes by. Very informative clinic by John Heck on "Cleaning and
Prep" work on Flyer pieces. Will also share some of my notes in the future. I have enclosed some of the Flyer running layouts; hope they come out OK. BTW: Never attained my objective of getting a #50 School House; NOT ONE IN SITE IN THE WHOLE SHOW! Looks like it will be E-Bay in the future; very rare piece. OK; hope you like the pictures. Larry

P.S. Only disappintment: Absolutely no young people whatsoever; all old fogies like us. Our hobby is walking a very tight rope.IMHO


----------



## Strummer (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice photos. The scratch built 2-8-4 you posted on another forum looked amazing;would like to see more of that piece of art...

Mark in Oregon


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Strummer said:


> Nice photos. The scratch built 2-8-4 you posted on another forum looked amazing;would like to see more of that piece of art...
> 
> Mark in Oregon



Mark: Must have been someone else as this is the only A/F forum I belong to. BTW:
I'm just interestied in A/F only; nothing is scratchbuilt with my trains. Larry


----------



## Strummer (Jan 6, 2013)

llskis said:


> Mark: Must have been someone else as this is the only A/F forum I belong to. BTW:
> I'm just interestied in A/F only; nothing is scratchbuilt with my trains. Larry


Yikes,you're right; it was someone else.Sorry about that.

Mark in Oregon


----------

